# A few different things.



## AlienVibes (Oct 29, 2013)

December 23rd I got a brand new HP after my dell wouldn't turn on anymore. Sadly my only choice in OS was windows 8. It's been nothing but problems from the start. The problems I'm most concerned with, It won't let me choose Eastern Time (US & Canada) Instead it keeps putting it back to Pacific. It's highly annoying. I tried changing it and it says I have to log in to my Microsoft account and VERIFY my account. Which I did the first day I got the computer. I am set up as administrator (last time I looked I was anyways) So what could be causing this other than Microsoft screwed up when they made Windows 8? The last issue I have is there is times my Chrome icon goes missing. I search the computer for it only to find it's no longer there. Same thing with Minecraft and a webcam application. Not sure why it does that..But it's just as annoying as all the rest. Any help will be GREATLY appreciated. It's more tempting each day to go back to Linux or at least partition the drive. Only reason i haven't yet is because a 3.50 GHZ quad core with AMD graphics can run any game I want. It's nice having that option.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Have you tried to upgrade to Windows 8.1?


----------



## AlienVibes (Oct 29, 2013)

Yes. I've been running it for over a month now.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What AV software are you using on the PC?


----------



## AlienVibes (Oct 29, 2013)

What's AV software? I haven't installed anything except skype, music apps, and games. So pretty much everything is stock. Will it help if I send a link to the computer on bestbuy's site?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sorry, AV = Antivirus.

Please go to Search > Type CMD > Right Click on Command Prompt and press Run as Admin. > Then in the popup window paste the following command:

wmic product get Description, InstallDate, Name, Vendor, Version /Format:List > 0 & notepad 0

Paste the contents of that notepad document into your next reply.


----------



## AlienVibes (Oct 29, 2013)

My Antivirus is AVG.

From notepad :


```
Description=Windows 8 Manager
InstallDate=20140118
Name=Windows 8 Manager
Vendor=Yamicsoft
Version=2.0.2


Description=Microsoft Application Error Reporting
InstallDate=20131017
Name=Microsoft Application Error Reporting
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=12.0.6015.5000


Description=Microsoft Office
InstallDate=20131017
Name=Microsoft Office
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=15.0.4454.1510


Description=HP Customer Experience Enhancements
InstallDate=20131017
Name=HP Customer Experience Enhancements
Vendor=Hewlett-Packard
Version=6.0.1.7


Description=CCC Help Swedish
InstallDate=20131017
Name=CCC Help Swedish
Vendor=Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
Version=2013.0322.0412.5642


Description=Visual Studio 2012 x64 Redistributables
InstallDate=20131223
Name=Visual Studio 2012 x64 Redistributables
Vendor=AVG Technologies
Version=14.0.0.1


Description=Windows Live Photo Common
InstallDate=20131017
Name=Windows Live Photo Common
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=16.4.3505.0912


Description=ccc-utility64
InstallDate=20131017
Name=ccc-utility64
Vendor=Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
Version=2013.0322.413.5642


Description=AMD Catalyst Install Manager
InstallDate=20131017
Name=AMD Catalyst Install Manager
Vendor=Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
Version=8.0.911.0


Description=Catalyst Control Center - Branding
InstallDate=20131017
Name=Catalyst Control Center - Branding
Vendor=Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
Version=1.00.0000


Description=CCC Help German
InstallDate=20131017
Name=CCC Help German
Vendor=Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
Version=2013.0322.0412.5642


Description=Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
InstallDate=20131017
Name=Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=16.4.3505.0912


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x64 Redistributable - 10.0.40219
InstallDate=20130403
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x64 Redistributable - 10.0.40219
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=10.0.40219


Description=Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU]
InstallDate=20131017
Name=Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU]
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=3.1.0000


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219
InstallDate=20130403
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=10.0.40219


Description=CCC Help Polish
InstallDate=20131017
Name=CCC Help Polish
Vendor=Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
Version=2013.0322.0412.5642


Description=Bonjour
InstallDate=20131017
Name=Bonjour
Vendor=Apple Inc.
Version=3.0.0.10


Description=CCC Help Spanish
InstallDate=20131017
Name=CCC Help Spanish
Vendor=Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
Version=2013.0322.0412.5642


Description=CCC Help Portuguese
InstallDate=20131017
Name=CCC Help Portuguese
Vendor=Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
Version=2013.0322.0412.5642


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
InstallDate=20131017
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=8.0.59193


Description=Photo Common
InstallDate=20131017
Name=Photo Common
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=16.4.3505.0912


Description=Photo Gallery
InstallDate=20131017
Name=Photo Gallery
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=16.4.3505.0912


Description=AVG 2014
InstallDate=20140130
Name=AVG 2014
Vendor=AVG Technologies
Version=14.0.3684


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x64 Additional Runtime - 11.0.51106
InstallDate=20130403
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x64 Additional Runtime - 11.0.51106
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.51106


Description=Java 7 Update 45
InstallDate=20140105
Name=Java 7 Update 45
Vendor=Oracle
Version=7.0.450


Description=Windows Live UX Platform
InstallDate=20131017
Name=Windows Live UX Platform
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=16.4.3505.0912


Description=Windows Live PIMT Platform
InstallDate=20131017
Name=Windows Live PIMT Platform
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=16.4.3505.0912


Description=CCC Help Czech
InstallDate=20131017
Name=CCC Help Czech
Vendor=Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
Version=2013.0322.0412.5642


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x86 Additional Runtime - 11.0.51106
InstallDate=20130403
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x86 Additional Runtime - 11.0.51106
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.51106


Description=HP Postscript Converter
InstallDate=20131017
Name=HP Postscript Converter
Vendor=Hewlett-Packard
Version=4.0.4100


Description=Hewlett-Packard ACLM.NET v1.2.2.1
InstallDate=20131017
Name=Hewlett-Packard ACLM.NET v1.2.2.1
Vendor=Hewlett-Packard Company
Version=1.00.0000


Description=Photo Gallery
InstallDate=20131017
Name=Photo Gallery
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=16.4.3505.0912


Description=CCC Help Chinese Traditional
InstallDate=20131017
Name=CCC Help Chinese Traditional
Vendor=Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
Version=2013.0322.0412.5642


Description=D3DX10
InstallDate=20131017
Name=D3DX10
Vendor=Microsoft
Version=15.4.2368.0902


Description=HP Registration Service
InstallDate=20131017
Name=HP Registration Service
Vendor=Hewlett-Packard
Version=1.2.6668.4491


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64)
InstallDate=20130403
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=8.0.56336


Description=CCC Help Italian
InstallDate=20131017
Name=CCC Help Italian
Vendor=Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
Version=2013.0322.0412.5642


Description=HP Support Information
InstallDate=20131017
Name=HP Support Information
Vendor=Hewlett-Packard
Version=12.00.0000


Description=MSVCRT110
InstallDate=20131017
Name=MSVCRT110
Vendor=Microsoft
Version=16.4.1108.0727


Description=Movie Maker
InstallDate=20131017
Name=Movie Maker
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=16.4.3505.0912


Description=Google Update Helper
InstallDate=20131223
Name=Google Update Helper
Vendor=Google Inc.
Version=1.3.22.3


Description=7-Zip 9.20 (x64 edition)
InstallDate=20131017
Name=7-Zip 9.20 (x64 edition)
Vendor=Igor Pavlov
Version=9.20.00.0


Description=Catalyst Control Center Graphics Previews Common
InstallDate=20131017
Name=Catalyst Control Center Graphics Previews Common
Vendor=Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
Version=2013.0322.413.5642


Description=CCC Help French
InstallDate=20131017
Name=CCC Help French
Vendor=Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
Version=2013.0322.0412.5642


Description=Windows Live Essentials
InstallDate=20131017
Name=Windows Live Essentials
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=16.4.3505.0912


Description=Movie Maker
InstallDate=20131017
Name=Movie Maker
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=16.4.3505.0912


Description=CCC Help Thai
InstallDate=20131017
Name=CCC Help Thai
Vendor=Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
Version=2013.0322.0412.5642


Description=MSVCRT
InstallDate=20131017
Name=MSVCRT
Vendor=Microsoft
Version=15.4.2862.0708


Description=Visual Studio 2012 x86 Redistributables
InstallDate=20131223
Name=Visual Studio 2012 x86 Redistributables
Vendor=AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.
Version=14.0.0.1


Description=Windows Live Communications Platform
InstallDate=20131017
Name=Windows Live Communications Platform
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=16.4.3505.0912


Description=CCC Help Turkish
InstallDate=20131017
Name=CCC Help Turkish
Vendor=Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
Version=2013.0322.0412.5642


Description=AMD VISION Engine Control Center
InstallDate=20131017
Name=AMD VISION Engine Control Center
Vendor=Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
Version=2013.0322.413.5642


Description=CCC Help Korean
InstallDate=20131017
Name=CCC Help Korean
Vendor=Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
Version=2013.0322.0412.5642


Description=CCC Help Dutch
InstallDate=20131017
Name=CCC Help Dutch
Vendor=Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
Version=2013.0322.0412.5642


Description=PowerRecover
InstallDate=20131017
Name=PowerRecover
Vendor=CyberLink Corp.
Version=5.50.0000


Description=Catalyst Control Center InstallProxy
InstallDate=20131017
Name=Catalyst Control Center InstallProxy
Vendor=Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
Version=2013.0322.413.5642


Description=Catalyst Control Center Localization All
InstallDate=20131017
Name=Catalyst Control Center Localization All
Vendor=Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
Version=2013.0322.413.5642


Description=Alcor Micro USB Card Reader Driver 
InstallDate=20131017
Name=Alcor Micro USB Card Reader Driver 
Vendor=Alcor Micro Corp.
Version=20.13.3317.03143


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x86 Minimum Runtime - 11.0.51106
InstallDate=20130403
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x86 Minimum Runtime - 11.0.51106
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.51106


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
InstallDate=20131017
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=8.0.61001


Description=CCC Help English
InstallDate=20131017
Name=CCC Help English
Vendor=Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
Version=2013.0322.0412.5642


Description=AVG 2014
InstallDate=20131223
Name=AVG 2014
Vendor=AVG Technologies
Version=14.0.4259


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
InstallDate=20131017
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=9.0.30729.4148


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
InstallDate=20130403
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=9.0.30729


Description=Windows Live SOXE
InstallDate=20131017
Name=Windows Live SOXE
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=16.4.3505.0912


Description=CCC Help Danish
InstallDate=20131017
Name=CCC Help Danish
Vendor=Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
Version=2013.0322.0412.5642


Description=CCC Help Chinese Standard
InstallDate=20131017
Name=CCC Help Chinese Standard
Vendor=Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
Version=2013.0322.0412.5642


Description=Windows Live SOXE Definitions
InstallDate=20131017
Name=Windows Live SOXE Definitions
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=16.4.3505.0912


Description=CCC Help Russian
InstallDate=20131017
Name=CCC Help Russian
Vendor=Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
Version=2013.0322.0412.5642


Description=Windows Live Installer
InstallDate=20131017
Name=Windows Live Installer
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=16.4.3505.0912


Description=Skype™ 6.11
InstallDate=20131230
Name=Skype™ 6.11
Vendor=Skype Technologies S.A.
Version=6.11.102


Description=CCC Help Greek
InstallDate=20131017
Name=CCC Help Greek
Vendor=Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
Version=2013.0322.0412.5642


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.17
InstallDate=20130403
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.17
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=9.0.30729


Description=CCC Help Hungarian
InstallDate=20131017
Name=CCC Help Hungarian
Vendor=Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
Version=2013.0322.0412.5642


Description=MSVCRT110_amd64
InstallDate=20131017
Name=MSVCRT110_amd64
Vendor=Microsoft
Version=16.4.1109.0912


Description=CCC Help Norwegian
InstallDate=20131017
Name=CCC Help Norwegian
Vendor=Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
Version=2013.0322.0412.5642


Description=Java Auto Updater
InstallDate=20140105
Name=Java Auto Updater
Vendor=Sun Microsystems, Inc.
Version=2.1.9.8


Description=CCC Help Finnish
InstallDate=20131017
Name=CCC Help Finnish
Vendor=Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
Version=2013.0322.0412.5642


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x64 Minimum Runtime - 11.0.51106
InstallDate=20130403
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x64 Minimum Runtime - 11.0.51106
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.51106


Description=CCC Help Japanese
InstallDate=20131017
Name=CCC Help Japanese
Vendor=Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
Version=2013.0322.0412.5642
```


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Just to sum up here. Your having issues with:

Chrome Icon going away.
Can't search anything using the search function.
Time will not stay set.
And the PC is forgetting the Microsoft Account?


----------



## AlienVibes (Oct 29, 2013)

The search function works fine, It's just when Chrome, or Minecraft go missing I try and search for it and nothing comes up. So I have to download it all over again.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Just to be safe I would like the virus team to take a look at your machine.

If they do not find anything wrong with the PC in terms of viruses please return to this thread.

Please read *all* of the following instructions found here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html 

After reading *all* of the instructions found above post the required logs in a new thread: Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help 

Please note that the virus team is very busy and will get to you in due time. If you do not get a reply within 72 hours then you may bump the post. 

*Do not post any logs here!*


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This could help with the time issue if you still have it after seeing security Time Zone - Change in Windows 8


----------

